# Kung Fury [ Dawn of Justice ]



## Detective (May 25, 2015)

> *Synopsis:* Miami-Dade Police Department detective and martial artist Kung Fury timetravels from the 1980s to World War II to kill Adolf Hitler, a.k.a. "Kung F?hrer", and avenge his friend's death at the hands of the Nazi leader. An error in the time machine sends him further back to the Viking Age. With the help of a female Viking and the Norse God Thor, Kung Fury continues his time travels in order to put an end to the Third Reich once and for all.



[YOUTUBE]72RqpItxd8M[/YOUTUBE]

Available online 05/28/2015












​


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2015)

Just felt like I did acid


----------



## Pocalypse (May 25, 2015)

"Never before shown in a motion picture"

Goddamn right about that 

Wish it was longer than 30 mins tbh, could watch this shit to keep my high all day.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2015)

This does look quite amazing. Screw "Cowboys Vs Dinosaurs". I wanna see this!


----------



## Succubus (May 26, 2015)

looks so absolutely hilarious I love *80s* neons that made me feel very nostalgic 

I'll watch this when it comes out


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 26, 2015)

All aboard the hype train!


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KEkrWRHCDQU[/YOUTUBE]

256k RAM


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2015)

Also, an update:



> Kung Fury will be released on May 28th, for free, on Youtube!



According to the people from the KF website.


----------



## Succubus (May 26, 2015)

I hope it comes with eng sub


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 27, 2015)

So, it's supposed to come out today right?


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> So, it's supposed to come out today right?



You mean tomorrow, according to standards of the bestern western world.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

Here is the live stream YT link. The world premiere is at 3 PM EST/8PM GMT & 9PM CET(Sweden Time Zone).


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> You mean tomorrow, according to standards of the bestern western world.



The way I see it that part of the world is just lagging behind in the flow of time.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 28, 2015)

Post it here in the opening post when it uploads please.


----------



## Succubus (May 28, 2015)

1 hour 25 mins left when the movie will start streaming

This is what she looked like when she was at that age


----------



## GRIMMM (May 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bS5P_LAqiVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

God damned magnificent

★★★★★ out of ★★★★★


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2015)

> Vikings with machine guns 


> Laser-raptors in scandinavia 


Didn't expect to enjoy it at all, that was good times


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2015)

_I'm going to take your spine.... it's holding your back_

The one-liners in this film


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2015)

just watched it

awesome & very enjoyable but I'm not satisfied enough with 30 mins I wish it could have been a bit longer 

I can see the Director has a very bright future ahead of him.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

The director(and producer and writer, he did all 3) has been approached to sign a new film deal for another Kung Fury, this time with greater budget and resources. He said it will take approximately 2-3 years doe, because he has some other projects too. I think the wait will be worth it.

Kung Fury 2: F?hrer Road


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2015)

Also,

OMFG at Triceracop. All those dickshots


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2015)

this after Mad Max


----------



## Deer Lord (May 31, 2015)

F-ing loved it.

"Barbariana"

"Disarmed"

My god those had me at the ropes.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2015)

It was great.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 1, 2015)

just rewatched the movie with subs when I recognized those moves..

Mortal Kombat, Tekken, King of Fighters..


----------



## Cromer (Jun 1, 2015)

What the fuck am I watching, and why am I blown away?


----------



## John (Jun 6, 2015)

I was looking forward to this because of the positive reaction and the fact that I'm a fan of the movies/games this parodied but what a mess. The beginning few minutes had me entertained but once it got time to get into the storyline it fell apart. The whole attempting to make up for lackluster writing with pop culture references reminded me of Family Guy. This should've been a music video or remained a trailer.


----------



## Violence (Jun 9, 2015)

I loved it...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2015)

I love the True Survivor video.

[YOUTUBE]ZTidn2dBYbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I love the True Survivor video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZTidn2dBYbY[/YOUTUBE]


I love this song. This is this. It's the type of thing I would just listen to on a regular basis.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> _I'm going to take your spine.... it's holding your back_
> 
> The one-liners in this film



wtf?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2015)

When is the sequel coming out?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

2017-18 I suspect. 

Anyone enjoy the phone ad placement?


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> When is the sequel coming out?



They signed a deal for a sequel when they were at Cannes. It's going to take approximately 3 years doe, so Speedy's estimate is accurate.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

The best 80s song in 2015 doe


----------

